# X Server streikt?

## citsonga

Hallo!

Nach einer relativ reibungslosen (ersten) Installationsphase von gentoo, wollte ich mich letztens daran machen eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche zu schaffen. O.K. kein Problem, ich hab ja eigentlich schon genug Dokumentationen gelesen (   :Wink:  ), also einfach einmal X emergen. Soweit so gut, danach X -configure ausgeführt und auch das funktionierte ohne Probleme. Jetzt aber beginnen die Probleme. Nach dem X -config /root/xorg.conf.new hat mich nicht dieser wunderhübsche minimalistische Windowmanager begrüßt sondern ein Bildschirm ohne Funktionalitäten und nur einem X als Mauscursor. Nachdem ich mich wieder von dieser Umgebung befreit hatte, kam eine elendslange Fehlermeldung. OK einiges nachgelesen und einige Module im Kernel nachträglich aktiviert.

Jetzt steh ich aber vor dem Problem, dass mir X -config ...  *Quote:*   

> screen 0 is not DRI capable

  ausgibt

startx aber ganz normal startet und auch der windowmanager funktioniert problemlos.

So, eigentlich könnte ich ja (glaube ich) einfach damit leben und das System einfach weiter aufsetzen, aber die obige Fehlermeldung wurmt mich einfach. Wieso sollte mein Bildschirm (von meinem Laptop -> Acer Travelmate 290) nicht DRI fähig sein? Habe ich im Kernel noch etwas vergessen? Woran könnte es sonst noch liegen?

----------

## musv

Erstmal herzlich willkommen bei Gentoo.

/dev/glaskugel meint, daß du entweder 'ne Intel- oder 'ne ATI-Graka drin hast. Nach meiner Einbildung müßten beide dri können. 

Daß du X installiert hast, ist schon mal schön. Wäre eventuell zu überlegen, ob auch noch zusätzlich einen Windowmanager Deiner Wahl sinnvoll wäre   :Cool: . Siehe dazu hier oder da. Wenn du das hinbekommen hast, kannst du ja noch mal bescheid geben, dann kümmern wir uns um das dri. 

Falls du bei der Konfiguration von X noch Probleme haben solltest, wäre es ganz praktisch, Deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf (ohne Kommentar) und die /var/log/Xorg.0.conf (d.h. die 0 kann u.U. auch 'ne andere Zahl sein, also die neueste Datei auf jeden Fall) zu posten.Last edited by musv on Wed Sep 19, 2007 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## citsonga

hey! Danke schon einmal, dann werd ich wohl noch ein paar Details bekanntgeben   :Wink: 

Es ist ein intel chip als grafikchip verbaut, genauer der 855GM, also i810 in der make.conf eingetragen.Das war auch das erste Problem, das ich gelöst hab, da ich disbezüglich auch noch einige Module im Kernel vergaß.

Nunja, das mit dem Windowmanager wollte ich erst machen, nachdem ich weiß was es denn nun mit der Fehlermeldung auf sich hat   :Confused: 

Hm ja, dann werde ich heut Abend die logs posten.

----------

## c_m

ganz einfach:

dir fehlt die Direct Rendering unterstützung im Kernel. => du wirst keine 3D-Beschleunigung haben.

Den rest kannst aber schon gefahrlos installieren.

Schau mal ob du im Kernel agpgart drin hast. Das wirst du für den Intel imo brauchen.

----------

## citsonga

Nein, die DRI und die agpart Unterstützung habe ich im Kernel bereits hinzugefügt. 

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal die von X -configure generierte Xorg.conf angeschaut und ja. die kann garnicht funktionieren, aber seht selbst.

Skurrilerweise habe ich, wenn ich startx ausgeführt habe, übersehen, dass garkeine xorg.conf im Verzeichnis war und trotzdem funktioniert X auf diese Weise reibungslos?!?

Als Anhang habe ich noch die log und die xorg.conf.new zusammengefasst:

http://rapidshare.com/files/56994347/logs.tar.bz2.html

PS: Einen gewaltigen Vorteil hat das ganze ja. Inzwischen finde ich mich schon ziemlich sicher in der CLI zurecht   :Very Happy: 

----------

## c_m

Falsches Kernel Modul?!

```
(WW) intel(0): i830 Kernel module detected, Use the i915 Kernel module instead, aborting DRI init.
```

ps: nächstes mal bitte nopaste... hätte fast nicht geantwoprtet, weil ich zu faul war über rapid share (ich mag das nicht) das archif zu ziehen, entpacken usw...  :Wink: 

----------

## citsonga

ok   :Embarassed: 

Also. Ich hab das Modul jetzt ausgetauscht, es scheint aber immer noch Probleme zu geben: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/5073 und http://nopaste.php-quake.net/5075

die xorg.conf schaut noch immer nicht sehr funktionabel aus  

Langsam aber doch kommen Zweifel auf  :Confused: 

----------

## c_m

Beschreib mal n bisschen genauer, was geht denn noch nicht?

----------

## citsonga

Also, es ist jetzt folgendermaßen:

Wenn ich die obige xorg.conf benutze, also ins X Verzeichnis kopiere und X mit startx starte, dann startet twm zwar und man kann auch ein terminalfenster bedienen, der Rest des Bildschirms bleibt aber schwarz und auch der normale(?) grüne Rand des twm-Terminals ist nicht sichtbar. Wenn ich twm beende sehe ich ja auch noch das Ende des Xorg logfiles und in dem heißt es immer noch "(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0"   :Confused: 

Die Auflösung, soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist 1024x768, was mich aber insofern wundert, da in der xorg.conf ja kein einziger mode eingetragen ist?

----------

## c_m

http://archive.netbsd.se/?ml=dri-devel&a=2007-08&t=5035803 hat mich auf die idee gebracht:  Was hast du denn für einen (hast du einen?) Framebuffertreiber laufen? Nimm den Vesafb-tng (oder wie er heißt  :Wink:  Am besten noch mal gleich ne .config per nopaste  :Wink: )

ps: scheint da wohl allgemein probleme zu geben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-582746-highlight-vblank+pipe+i915.html

ggf mal die testing treiber und ner ältere version als die jetzige ausprobieren?!

----------

## citsonga

Ok, CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG ist ausgewählt und mein inzwischen 6. Kernel gebaut   :Very Happy: 

Effekt hatte das leider auch nicht wirklich, außer, dass mich beim booten jetzt ein Tux anlächelt, was ja schonmal gut ist  :Smile:  Die Fehlermeldung ist mir geblieben.

http://nopaste.php-quake.net/5159 Das ist meine kernel .config, ursprünglich von "der gibt eh alles nötige von selbst in den kernel" genkernel gebaut und ja...inzwischen mehrfach modifiziert.

Irgendwas wirklich offensichtliches muss ich da falsch gemacht haben, denn sonst hat X, bei jeder Distribution und auch bei der Gentoo livecd immer bestens funktioniert.

Welche anderen Treiber könnte ich denn noch benutzen? Die, die zur Auswahl stehen, hab ich ja schon durch   :Confused: 

----------

## citsonga

So nachdem ich mich jetzt noch ein wenig "gespielt" hab, hab ich beim Kernel schon ziemlichen Durchblick erlangt   :Wink: . Das Problem besteht leider immer noch und seitdem ich die CLI größe von 640x480 auf 1024x768 umgestellt hab (wouh war das ein Erfolgserlebnis!) kann ich X auch nicht mehr beenden. Anstatt zur CLI zurückzukehren bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, die Fehlermeldung ist aber die gleiche geblieben.

Ich glaub, das wird noch ein langer Weg bis zu einem funktionierenden System   :Laughing: 

----------

## citsonga

Gibt's da wirklich keinen workaround?

Ich würde ja z.b. gerne eine ältere X Version probieren, hab aber keine Ahnung wie? Und vor allem würde ich das ja nach einem Update wieder vorfinden, also wie würde ich portage davon abhalten z.B. X zu aktualisieren?

----------

## c_m

Schau mal hier, da findeste was du suchst. Probier mal die unstable treiber  treiber, oder ne ältere version als du jetzt hast. vllt. bringts was.

----------

## Max Steel

Indem du echo x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0 >> /etc/portage/package.mask eingibst. und danach ein emerge -av --oneshot xorg-server

Dadurch wird diese Version fürs erste gesperrt bis du diesen Eintrag mit einem Editor deiner Wahl wieder entfernst.

----------

## c_m

Wobei das --oneshot nur Sinn ergibt, wenn xorg-server per Meta Package angezogen wird ^^

----------

## nikaya

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Wobei das --oneshot nur Sinn ergibt, wenn xorg-server per Meta Package angezogen wird ^^

 

Wird es.Gehört zu xorg-x11.

----------

## citsonga

so, vielen Dank schonmal.

Ich hab jetzt noch einen anderen Ansatz verfolgt, nämlich den, einfach über eine liveCD zu booten und mir per lsmod anzeigen zu lassen welche Module geladen werden. http://nopaste.php-quake.net/5464 Soweit so gut, nur leider hilft mir die Anzeige nicht wirklich weiter. Bei manchen kann ich mir noch zusammendichten was jetzt genau gemeint ist, aber bei, vor allem, einem Großteil der snd_ module weiß ich nicht einmal ansatzweise was da geladen wurde. 

Die Kernelversion der livecd ist doch auch schon älter, oder? Wenn mit der noch alles ordentlich funktionier, wäre das doch auch noch eine Alternative? Ich probier heut Abend einfach mal herum   :Razz:  Mal sehen

----------

## c_m

Für die Grafik sollten in erster Linie auch nur die folgenden wichtig sein:

```
intel_agp

agpgart

i915

drm
```

Der Rest ist Netzwer, sound, Sata usw. Sprich alles das, was nichts mit grafik zutun hat  :Wink: )

----------

## citsonga

so, jetzt hab ich wieder einmal Zeit gefunden und auf X-server 1.2.0 und X11 7.2 downgegradet. die fehlermeldung mit dem VBlank bleibt die gleiche :/. Ich weiß wirklich nichtmehr was ich noch probieren könnte und schon garnicht verstehe ich, warum die live cd und sämtliche andere distributionen ohne probleme laufen :/

----------

